

Steve Balmer, here's how to fix Windows 8 - aravindc

Give an option to permanently switch between the touch centric Metro UI and the traditional Windows UI. Preferably when I install. And on a per user basis.
======
venomsnake
I am sure that this will make them change their mind. Do you think that there
is any piece of feedback that they have not received in the last year? They
have reasons to do this the way they do it. So chances are they have heard it.
A million times.

------
corporalagumbo
Nobody cares about your opinion. A) because it is irrelevant and B) because it
sucks.

